# Squeezing out a little more accuracy



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I fell in love with the Lil 17 HMR last year up in Montana shooting p-dogs. Had a H&R Handi Rifle single shot years ago that was super accurate but didn't shoot it enough at the time so I sold it. Big mistake. Purchased a Savage 93R17 HMR last year and topped it off with a Nikon Buck Master 6- 18 power. That was the funnest little gun I have purchased in a long time. It wasn't very loud so the dogs didn't get scared off due to the sound of the round going off. It was literally stacking dogs up on the mounds out to 100 plus yards. 
Accuracy and consistency is the name of the game in target and p-dog shooting. As you all well know, you can't reload for the 22 LR or the 17 HMR. I thought about the only thing you could do was try different ammo out to see what would give me the tightest groups. But I started watching YouTube to see what others were doing to fine tune their rifles to squeeze out a little more accuracy. I came across a couple of videos of guys torqueing their stocks down using a Wheeler Torque Driver. So off to the range I went with the old Remington 512 22 LR and the Savage 93R17 HMR and the Wheeler Torque Driver. I was pleasantly surprised that the groups tightened up quite a bit. The 22LR found its sweet spot at 20 inch/lbs and the 17HMR found its sweet spot at 15 inch/lbs. Give it a try . You may be surprised at what that rim fire can really do !


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a left handed Savage 93R17, the heavy barrel version (pre-accutrigger). Its very accurate (dime sized groups at 100). I had not considered stock screw tension adjustments to make it better (IDK if it would even matter to a heavy barrel).

I have kicked around upgrading to a Rifle Basix trigger sear, that improves the crappy trigger quite a bit to nearly accutriger type performance.

17HMR rifles are really fun, and have a surprising amount of power.

The only thing I dislike about the savage 93 is they are very prone to rust. I oiled mine up good before I stored it this spring, and got it out just now to check the model, and already saw some rust spots. Re-oiled the whole thing with Ballistoil.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I have a left handed Savage 93R17, the heavy barrel version (pre-accutrigger). Its very accurate (dime sized groups at 100). I had not considered stock screw tension adjustments to make it better (IDK if it would even matter to a heavy barrel).
> 
> I have kicked around upgrading to a Rifle Basix trigger sear, that improves the crappy trigger quite a bit to nearly accutriger type performance.
> 
> ...


I have a left hand Savage B17. Fun to shoot and accuracy is excellent.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

About a year or two after the 17HMRs came out, my dad found a case of the ammo on closeout somewhere for dirt cheap, gave it to me for Christmas. I still haven't shot through a quarter of it.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know of a guy that is a Turkey hunting fanatic and he tops the heads off of Toms during the Fall hunts with a 17HMR.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I know of a guy that is a Turkey hunting fanatic and he tops the heads off of Toms during the Fall hunts with a 17HMR.


I believe it. I can shoot a clay pidgeon at 100 yards, then set up the pieces and shoot those in turn. Hitting dime size targets is possible with a good rest. At 50 yards, you could literally hit a tom in the eye.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I know of a guy that is a Turkey hunting fanatic and he tops the heads off of Toms during the Fall hunts with a 17HMR.



That's what I bought mine for. Fall Turkeys, not necessarily head shots(might have to try it)😄😄


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I also have a savage 17HMR with the 22 in. Takes out clay pigeons at 200 with ease. Likes the 20 grain better than the 17 grain.


----------

